# Vision: Home of Health



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, this is my first started thread here. I have 100 days (and counting) to find a place in the same hometown as my kids.

I am probably going to rent because I don't want to be rushed into a housing decision.

Knowing the differences between my ex-wife and me, I am trying to think how my home could be a complement to her home. She was very much into decorating, HGTV kind of lifestyle and going on vacations/day trips/etc. I am thankful they will/may have that to enrichen their life. Her house will probably be the House of Stuff though as I plan to limit it (and generally stick to it).

I always kind of represented the sports guy and value health very high on my list (but hey I fall short like anyone too).

So, my question is. . .any thoughts on how to materialize whereever I rent into a Home of Health.

I am thinking of the following:

1. Little TV (basic package: 13 channels or maybe even just a TV and used videos/DVD's)
2. Juicer (I fast regularly but never have juice fasted but have thought of getting those masticating ones - about $300)
3. Exercise room (with an Endless Pool, ha, ha, dream on - they're 25K). I'll buy used exercise equipment since money will be tight.
4. Teaching 13 year old how to grill and work with fire, be a manly man. I'd like to teach him to cook soups too.
5. Good bedding for sleep.
6. Mandate exercise routine.
7. I'll handle doctors visits since I'm off during the week/coordinate healthcare, if she'll delegate entirely to me (keep her informed of course)

I don't know - any other ideas? I have this *loose* vision of how I can be a "complement" to their 60% home but as I am healthier than a lot of guys, I know I am not always the healthiest either (I'll order a pizza or McDonalds as much as anyone).

It's like I want them to look forward to being at Dads but not have it be the Army either (although I don't mind being a Hardass - I want to try to avoid Disney Dad).


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Everything seems great as you planned. Just want to add one more 8. Healthy food for kids, healthy home cooking. Once in a while, can eat pizza & macdonalds with a limit.


----------

